# keyboard problems - letter skipping



## k-lynne (Jan 31, 2000)

I have a GenuineIntel Pentium and using Windows 98. I have a continuous problem with skipping letters and spaces. I used a new keyboad - same problem. After reading the posting of 10/99, I reinstalled the keyboard driver and the problem was corrected for about 1 hour!! Help!
his iswhat th entences lok ike when I don't fix them! It takes a ong tie to wite thi wa!


----------



## Prismjohn (Apr 29, 1999)

I notice you say that it is ok for about an hour. Is there a program that you are using that is triggering this event?

Reload the drivers again until you are sure all is ok and working then open - use - and close each application in turn until the problem repeats itself, once you have identified the program (if indeed this is the cause) then repeat the process but open the programs in a different order (you will need to note the order that you opened the programs in).
This is going to be a long process but hopefully it may help you find the cause.


----------



## k-lynne (Jan 31, 2000)

Thank you for your nice reply. This only seems to be happening when I am online..so now what?
Thanks, Lynne



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Prismjohn:
> *I notice you say that it is ok for about an hour. Is there a program that you are using that is triggering this event?
> ...


----------



## k-lynne (Jan 31, 2000)

I am still having the same problems, but seesm to only happen online. Could it be my browser? I am using netscape. Would downloading a newer version be a good idea?


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

There was a recent post concerning a computer droping the letter x and the solution was that a program had been downloaded and when the user was prompted to regester the program, it was declined. The errors went away after the program was deleted. This was also found to be a problem for another poster in the same string. Just a thought, did you load any programs just within about 1 month before this problem arose. Not all people who create small programs cand do so without creating other errors.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

k-lynne, your idea of downloading an updated browser is a good one. I would also try deleting and re-creating your dial-up connection.


----------



## k-lynne (Jan 31, 2000)

Paul, I did download a program called PassLogix v-go, a universal password program. I bypassed it tonight and don't seem to be having a keyboard probelm, so you may have something here. i am going to uninstall it. Thanks



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Paul Nagel:
> *There was a recent post concerning a computer droping the letter x and the solution was that a program had been downloaded and when the user was prompted to regester the program, it was declined. The errors went away after the program was deleted. This was also found to be a problem for another poster in the same string. Just a thought, did you load any programs just within about 1 month before this problem arose. Not all people who create small programs cand do so without creating other errors.*


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

I thought that it was an unusual situation the first time i read it in a previous post, but 2 people reported similar problems. Downloading an updated browser is a good idea also, especially IE5.01 as it has a repair option in case something goes wrong. Please keep us posted as to weither the solution actually worked over a perion of time. I am especially curious about these types of problems.


----------



## Ted Bieri (Oct 12, 1999)

k-lynne said:


> I have a GenuineIntel Pentium and using Windows 98. I have a continuous problem with skipping letters and spaces. I used a new keyboad - same problem. After reading the posting of 10/99, I reinstalled the keyboard driver and the problem was corrected for about 1 hour!! Help!
> his iswhat th entences lok ike when I don't fix them! It takes a ong tie to wite thi wa!


--------------------------------------------------
I just found this old post but it describes perfectly the prblem I am having as you can see from this message there are letters missing but only on line. I'm running XP sp2 any one had this happen?


----------



## aimeelou (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes, I too am having the same problems with my keyboard. However, I'm also having problems when I type in MS Word as well. Looking back, I think this problem coincided with me updating my Internet Explorer (advised in windows update). Could that have something to do with it?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I would doubt it, but it is easy to see, just go to Control Panel - Add/Remove Programs - select Windows Internet Explorer y and Uninstall (you will revert to IE6 then)


----------



## aimeelou (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Kiwiguy. 

Actually, it worked. I don't know how or why - but as soon as I uninstalled IE7 all was well and my keyboard is no longer misbehaving!


----------

